# ما الدليل بأن الزواج هو سراً مقدساً؟



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ما الدليل بأن الزواج هو سراً مقدساً؟

الإجابة:

* سر الزواج و العهد القديم
1. سر الزواج Holy Matrimony هو من اولالاسرار التي اسسها الرب الاله منذ بدء الخليقه وهو الذي قام بنفسه باتمام هذا السر عتدما رأي انه "ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره.... فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على ادم فنام فاخذ واحدة من اضلاعه وملاء مكانها لحما وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة واحضرها الى ادم فقال ادم هذه الان عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا" 
(تكوين 2: 18-22).


2. لذا فان الزواج هو سر مقدس وهناك الكثير من الشواهد علي عظمة هذا السر فنجد الحكيم سليمان يقول "من يجد زوجة يجد خيرا وينال رضى من الرب"
 (أمثال 22:18)
 ويقول ايضا "لانه ان وقع احدهما يقيمه رفيقه وويل لمن هو وحده ان وقع اذ ليس ثان ليقيمه. ايضا ان اضطجع اثنان يكون لهما دفء اما الوحد فكيف يدفأ" (الجامعة 4: 10).


3. نجد ان سليمان الحكيم هو اكثر الحكماء الذين تكلموا عن عظمة السر وعن مكانة المرأة الفاضلة المتقية الرب الاله ويتكلم باسهاب في الاصحاح الأخير من سفر الامثال ويقول "امراة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللالئ بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الى غنيمة تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل ايام حياتها.... زوجها معروف في الابواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الارض... العز والبهاء لباسها وتضحك على الزمن الاتي تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفي لسانها سنة المعروف تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ولا تاكل خبز الكسل يقوم اولادها ويطوبونها زوجها ايضا فيمدحها بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا اما انت ففقت عليهن جميعا الحسن غش والجمال باطل اما المراة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح اعطوها من ثمر يديها ولتمدحها اعمالها في الابواب" وتكلم كثيرا في سفر الامثال وقال "من يجد زوجة يجد خيرا وينال رضى من الرب" 
(ام18: 22)
 وايضا "البيت والثروة ميراث من الاباء اما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب" (ام19: 14) 
وايضا "المراة الفاضلة تاج لبعلها اما المخزية فكنخر في عظامه"
 (ام 12: 4)


4. وعن الطلاق في العهد القديم يقول الرب يسوع "ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلقوا نساءكم ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا"
 (متى 3:19) 
حيث جاء ذكر الطلاق في سفر التثنيه "ذا اخذ رجل امراة وتزوج بها فان لم تجد نعمة في عينيه لانه وجد فيها عيب شيء وكتب لها كتاب طلاق ودفعه الى يدها وأطلقها من بيته ومتى خرجت من بيته ذهبت وصارت لرجل اخر" 
(سفر التثنية 24: 1و2)
 وقد خلق الله لادم زوجه واحده التي هي حواء ومن أجل قساوة قلوبهم أذن لهم الرب بالطلاق ولكن فعل الاسرائيليين الشر في عيني الرب اذ كان الرجل منهم يطلق أمراة شبابه بلا سبب من اجل الزواج باخري ففي سفر ملاخي نري كيف ان الرب يكره الطلاق " فقلتم لماذا من اجل ان الرب هو الشاهد بينك وبين امراة شبابك التي انت غدرت بها وهي قرينتك وامراة عهدك افلم يفعل واحد وله بقية الروح ولماذا الواحد طالبا زرع الله فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر احد بامراة شبابه لانه يكره الطلاق قال الرب اله اسرائيل وان يغطي احد الظلم بثوبه قال رب الجنود فاحذروا لروحكم لئلا تغدروا فقلتم لماذا من اجل ان الرب هو الشاهد بينك وبين امراة شبابك التي انت غدرت بها وهي قرينتك وامراة عهدك افلم يفعل واحد وله بقية الروح ولماذا الواحد طالبا زرع الله فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر احد بامراة شبابه لانه يكره الطلاق قال الرب اله اسرائيل وان يغطي احد الظلم بثوبه قال رب الجنود فاحذروا لروحكم لئلا تغدروا"
 (ملاخي 2: 14).

منقول​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع نهيسى 

شكراااااااااا لمجهود الجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع نهيسى
> 
> شكراااااااااا لمجهود الجميل
> 
> ...


شكرا جدا أختى الغاليه
سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

موضوع جيد


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


مرور جميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> موضوع جيد


شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## مختارة (19 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع فعلا النهيسى ربنا  يبارك عمرك


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2011)

مختارة قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا النهيسى ربنا  يبارك عمرك


شكرا
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


----------



## Ramy.W (19 يناير 2011)

موضوع متميز أخي النهيسي ،ربنا يعوضك .


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2011)

ramy.w قال:


> موضوع متميز أخي النهيسي ،ربنا يعوضك .


  مرور
جميل   جداا
شكرا . الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*شكرا جدا
 للمرور الكريم
سلام ونعمه*​


----------

